# Insest



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

Does incest between Piranhas cause any genetic malfuctions?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

It could, but it is unlikely. Fish can inbreed quite a bit.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

_"INBREEDING:

Sometimes, piranhas inbreed so much that deformities can occur (as shown by the following pictures of Pygocentrus nattereri). This type of "difference" in appearance can lead to the school eliminating them. This process is called "NATURAL SELECTION." If you have a small school of piranha (more than 2), you will see how they single out certain individuals from the school based on 1) size, 2) spotting, 3) and/or lack of social behavior. According to Catharine A. Toft (University of California) an example is used of too much inbreeding of a cichlid species (Papiliochromis ramirezi) to emphasize that species lost their original brilliant coloration after many generations of captivity. There are other examples, but scientists are divided on how many problems inbreeding does cause. It is my opinion (without actual proof) that the species S. ternetzi (Steindachner 1908) might have been described from a fish similar to this one below. We will never know for sure, however it might be plausible to assert that certain populations of piranhas over generations of breeding could create a population of species with unique genetic traits passed on such as those found in the Paraguay region ie; head shape, body shape etc. But since these traits are widespread among populations of P. nattereri, it does give one a reason to think and explore if that might be the reason why some piranhas have much more unique traits than other without diminishing the scientific placement."_*
*http://www.opefe.com/nattereri_2.html










... and welcome to P-Fury BTW...







!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

basic rule of genetics: inbreeding will cause increase in homozygosity of alleles and decrease heterozygosity. that is bad when it comes to fitness of organisms. i would guess it would take many generations to see any sort of physical or biochemical effect.


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

In my personal opinion most reds are still close to there wild genes. If they were line breed for specific traits there would be a much greater insidence of mutations, due to undesirable traits taging along with the selected ones.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

geostomp said:


> In my personal opinion most reds are still close to there wild genes. If they were line breed for specific traits there would be a much greater insidence of mutations, due to undesirable traits taging along with the selected ones.


whatever scientific jargon you use in your post in an attempt to sound intelligent is marred by the fact you said "insidence" instead of incidence.


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Ya well technically......who gives a whoop







and







. Oh and DEE's


----------

